# Dimple on top of cork



## sjzalew (Feb 18, 2010)

I just bottled my first batch. I used a hand corker and it worked well, but it put a dimple in the top of the cork. Is this normal? Will it come out? Is there a way of doing away with it? My thought was to put a penny on top of the cork when I push down, but will it push the cork too far down?
Thanks in Advance
Steve


----------



## summersolstice (Feb 18, 2010)

It'll pop out a little over time but personally I never worried about it.


----------



## MN-winer (Feb 18, 2010)

Agree with Solstice. Unless you get a floor corker there will be dimples. I have a cheap red hand corker I got with my starter kit and a dual action lever corker and they both leave dimples. I cover mine up with that plastic shrinkwrap and nobody notices.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 18, 2010)

We have the same ugly dimples on our first batches but then bought a floor corker...LOVE IT. It has a die that compresses the cork as it's inserted, leaving no dimple. We considered the "penny thing" but never tried it.

What we'd love to find method of stamping a design in the top but have never come across anything like that.


----------



## Malkore (Feb 18, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> We have the same ugly dimples on our first batches but then bought a floor corker...LOVE IT. It has a die that compresses the cork as it's inserted, leaving no dimple. We considered the "penny thing" but never tried it.
> 
> What we'd love to find method of stamping a design in the top but have never come across anything like that.



wax the top of the bottle and you'll have a way to do it. i don't think you can get a lot of detail in cork without actually carving it, thus there are no 'custom die' makers for corkers.

an ink stamp would work though, and i'd do it after corking rather than as one process.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 18, 2010)

Malkore said:


> wax the top of the bottle and you'll have a way to do it. i don't think you can get a lot of detail in cork without actually carving it, thus there are no 'custom die' makers for corkers.
> 
> an ink stamp would work though, and i'd do it after corking rather than as one process.



That is EXACTLY the plan we have. We purchased some wine bottle sealing wax and came across a stamp for letter sealing that we're going to attempt to do sumpin' fancy with.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

sjzalew said:


> I just bottled my first batch. I used a hand corker and it worked well, but it put a dimple in the top of the cork. Is this normal? Will it come out? Is there a way of doing away with it? My thought was to put a penny on top of the cork when I push down, but will it push the cork too far down?
> Thanks in Advance
> Steve


Dimples are cute ! (on you face .. LOL) I bet you are using #9 corks. Try #8 corks next time and see it that makes a difference.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2010)

The dime on the top of the cork to prevent the dimples doesnt wrk as it wont fit in the corker unless maybe you thin it down to just fit through the very bottom of the corker.


----------



## Luc (Feb 19, 2010)

Wade !!!

Thinning coins is prohibited still.
By thinning a coin there will be less gold in the coin and the remains can be melted into new coins which would do our economy severe damage!!!

I think you can be hanged or at least branded for this. So bad advice.



Luc


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Gold? coins? HAHAHA you Europeans


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2010)

Luc said:


> Wade !!!
> 
> Thinning coins is prohibited still.
> By thinning a coin there will be less gold in the coin and the remains can be melted into new coins which would do our economy severe damage!!!
> ...


GOLD ?
Tell me where I can get GOLD coins for face value..


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 19, 2010)

when i use synthetic corks I get a dimple in them using my floor corker but I don't worry about them since I use the shrink seals over them .Plus none of ours have lasted long enough yet to worry about ,they are stuck in there good & tight so I don't worry about air gettting in .


----------



## sjzalew (Feb 19, 2010)

That;s good info, I do have a coin from Peru that's smaller than a dime, I'll see if it fits


----------



## Lurker (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the Italian hand corker and it is great, dimples and all. Funny thing, the wine tastes the same and I have heard no complaints from friends.


----------

